# RIP Waffles



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

RIP Waffles my first Betta


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Waffles had a very nice silvery color.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Waffles looked very beautiful.
My condolences...


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. He was my first betta and def was the reason I got my others.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Waffles.


----------

